# Starting with LWC Cardiff



## Moon85 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi everyone
We are going to be starting IVF (ICSI) in a couple of weeks with a private clinic (London Womens Clinic Cardiff); 

AMH results this week and hoping to be able to do IVF Lite. I am 29 and this will be our first attempt.

Does anyone have any experiences with IVF Lite at this clinic and what to expect? Is there any information available that details the different steps of the process for a particular cycle?

Thanks!
Moon85


----------



## AnnieC2627 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi there.. 

I am currently with LWC Cardiff, they are a great clinic so friendly.. I haven't had ICSI, as a matter of fact I haven't even had my transfer yet due to me developing ohss so my embryos are currently still frozen with them. 

But just want to wish you luck with your cycle as like I said they are a great clinic, and very understanding.


----------

